# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Curad® Silver Solution First Aid Antimicrobial Gel

## Reason

Anyone tried this? (vs your typical ointment/neosporin)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11681553



Curad Silver Solution is a new antimicrobial wound gel with silver as the active ingredient. It is effective for:

ScrapesCutsMinor Burns
  It  is formulated to offer broad spectrum protection against bacteria and  provide a long ‘activity life’ that lasts up to three days.
  Silver  Solution is a hydrogel that applies easily and absorbs thoroughly,  leaving no greasy residue like petroleum-based ointments. 
  Silver Solution is a non-stinging, non-staining barrier dressing that helps hydrate the wound area for ideal wound management. 
*Uses:
*Topical wound care. Topical antimicrobial barrier for minor cuts, scrapes and burns.
*Directions:
*Clean  wound with water and blot dry. Apply a generous amount of gel to the  affected area, making sure to cover beyond wound edges. Cover with a  bandage. Repeat every 1-3 days, or when wound is no longer moist.
*Product Facts:
*Contains Silver Chloride (55 ppm) - antimicrobial.
*Other Ingredients:
*Carbomer, Glycerin, Silver Nitrate, Sodium Chloride, Triethanolamine, Water.

----------


## nayjevin

No, but I sure don't have a gripe with neosporin.  One of my favorite products.  I just bought some of the off-brand.  +pain relief is better but a bit more pricey.  Bacitracin?

I've heard good things about the health benefits of silver, colloidal and suspended gel-types.  Heard of silver nitrate healing things nothing else will.  Never had a chance to try it myself.

----------


## phill4paul

I usually just use a no name brand triple-antibiotic ointment.

----------


## dannno

I've used Silver Solution gel from nutronix, it is quite soothing I have to say.

http://www.nutronix.com/Store/produc...=75&country=US

----------


## libertyjam

Just picked some up at Walgreens, will have to see, but have had very good experiences with silver solutions in the past 1st hand, both oral and prescription topical, the latter for burns that healed w/ zero scarring.

----------


## Roxi

I haven't seen this product but when I burned my leg badly I used Silver Sulfadiazine on it every day and now though the scars are there if you look closely it healed it amazingly compared to the severity of the burns.

----------


## Acala

Cool!  Gonna get me some.

----------


## papitosabe

any of y'all know what would help a chalazion?  i've had it for months, its gone away about 90-95% now, but I can still feel something there barely, causing that one eyelid to not open just so slightly...the only thing the pharmacist said would work was a prescription...just wanted to know if y'all knew anything else..thx...

----------


## libertyjam

> any of y'all know what would help a chalazion?  i've had it for months, its gone away about 90-95% now, but I can still feel something there barely, causing that one eyelid to not open just so slightly...the only thing the pharmacist said would work was a prescription...just wanted to know if y'all knew anything else..thx...


http://www.emedicinehealth.com/chala...ion%20Overview

----------


## Simple

Just one more reason to invest in silver: in a post-antibiotic world silver is going to be an important biocide.

----------


## chudrockz

Looks like a good product, might have to hit Walgreens and snag some soon.

As an added bonus, the mom in that ad is pretty hot.

----------


## papitosabe

> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/chala...azion Overview


yea, there's plenty of google info...but i was asking someone here for their personal recommendation in case they knew...

----------


## Acala

I am guessing here, but I would also think this product has a LONG shelf life.  So I bought a few tubes for the stash.

----------

